# Feel free to ...



## mirind4

On the last days I stayed in my doormitory, I was learning, and I have met 3 similar situation where I would have used the "feel free to ..."  phrase. All the situations were in the kitchen. Actually where I live right now, the deutsch language is spoken instead of the dutch. But in the meantime I was thinking about how I would say these sentences in dutch, on the other hand I will go to Netherland in the close future therefore I should be aware of them. Could you help me please?

The situations are the following:

#1: In the kitchen I made a fruit plate of different type of  fruits. A gril from my floor, stepped into the kitchen, and looked at  the plate. After that I wanted to tell her: "Feel free to take (from it)!"

#2: A guy grabbed my pan  which was drying next to dishwasher. Then he looked at me, and I wanted  to tell him: Feel free to use (it)!

#3: I was making my dinner standing next to the oven. An another girl stepped into the kitchen, and there were only one free seat, which I had used before I started making the dinner. I wanted to tell her:  feel free to take a seat!

I only made one thread of these situation, because I am of the opinion that all the  same, except the verbs at the ends.

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

I think I would usually express this by using the word "maar".

#1: Neem maar.
#2: Gebruik maar. (or: "Doe maar").
#3: Zet je maar.


----------



## mirind4

ohh it is quite easy! Thanks!


----------



## bibibiben

"Zet je maar" cannot be used in the Netherlands, though. Only "ga maar zitten" will be heard here.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, if you go to the Netherlands, listen to what bibibiben says. My language is Belgian Dutch and some of our expressions are not really used (or sometimes  even misinterpreted) in the Netherlands.


----------



## mirind4

That's okay, I will pay attention! Thanks!


----------



## Timidinho

Other suggestions:
#1 Pak maar. Pak/neem wat je wilt. Ga je gang. Voel je vrij.
#2 Pak maar. Ga je gang.
#3 Zit maar.


----------



## mirind4

@Timidinho Thanks for the answer!


----------



## ThomasK

How about "Ga gerust /maar zitten"? I think mirind4 can use that very often with infinitives...


----------

